# Le SuperMoquettoton



## Fab'Fab (8 Novembre 2004)

Sauvons SuperMoquette du bannissement.
Que tous ceux qui sont pour le débannissement de Supermoquette s'inscrivent ici


----------



## chagregel (8 Novembre 2004)

Moi je suis pour son débannissement!


----------



## Amok (8 Novembre 2004)

Tout individu surpris dans ce sujet sera immédiatement banni. Et prétendre que c'était une erreur d'étage ne servira à rien.


----------



## Bassman (8 Novembre 2004)

Bof nan c'est bien aussi sans lui nan ???


----------



## Bassman (8 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tout individu surpris dans ce sujet sera immédiatement banni. Et prétendre que c'était une erreur d'étage ne servira à rien.


M'en tappe j'ai que du net depuis le taf en ce moment alors...   :love:


----------



## Nephou (8 Novembre 2004)

Winnfield a dit:
			
		

> « Et tu sauras que mon nom est le Seigneur, quand ma vengeance te frappera. »



_citation favorite de sa majesté _


----------



## jpmiss (8 Novembre 2004)

Qu'est ce qui se passe ici?   


 :rateau:    :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (8 Novembre 2004)

Si je puis me permettre l'arrestation de SM n'a pas été des plus respectueuse pour un Co-leader naturelle du coup de boule.

Je demande donc au nom de mon collegue de coup de boule des comptes aupres des sus dit modo ("petites crottes de modo" comme on les appelle par chez nous)


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Novembre 2004)

Mais qu'a t'il fait?


----------



## teo (8 Novembre 2004)

Moi je dis qu'il faudrait un fil quelque part "ban en cours" avec la personne, les raisons et surtout si c'est un auto-bannissement, comme ça on pourrait vite fait aller se faire une idée sur les pourquoi du comment sans passer des heures à chercher...
Pour SuperMoquette, que je connais à peine pour l'avoir croisé de temps en temps, il a tjs été très correct (bon ses coups de boule sont un peu poilues dans les coins, mais à part ça ;-)
Je suis fan de son avatar, de base et avant tout. J'ai même un tisheurte...

Edit: même question qu'EdtheHead


----------



## Nephou (8 Novembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce qui se passe ici?
> 
> 
> :rateau:    :rateau:


rien , du flood "belliqueux*"





_dans belliqueux il y a belli_


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Novembre 2004)

Il n'est même plus dans la liste des membres!!!!


----------



## jpmiss (8 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> rien , du flood "belliqueux*"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah bon, bah je vais me coucher alors  :sleep:


----------



## Bassman (8 Novembre 2004)

C'est la que c'est lamentable, il n'avait rien fait pour une fois, il a dit "je mangerais bien du reblechon" (je m'en souviens très bien, tant sa phrase si poetique m'avait arraché une larme dans ce monde si rude) et ce ignoble personnage de Chagregel a profité de la faiblesse du si grand et estimable SM pour le bannir tel un chien trainé dans la boue.

Le prénommé "Golf" a regardé le lynchage d'un honnete citoyen sans bouger un sourcil, un air de satisfaction dans l'oeil torve de son esprit limité.

La révolte gronde messieurs les puissants despotes...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est la que c'est lamentable, il n'avait rien fait pour une fois, il a dit "je mangerais bien du reblechon" (je m'en souviens très bien, tant sa phrase si poetique m'avait arraché une larme dans ce monde si rude) et ce ignoble personnage de Chagregel a profité de la faiblesse du si grand et estimable SM pour le bannir tel un chien trainé dans la boue.
> 
> Le prénommé "Golf" a regardé le lynchage d'un honnete citoyen sans bouger un sourcil, un air de satisfaction dans l'oeil torve de son esprit limité.
> 
> La révolte gronde messieurs les puissants despotes...


 c dans quel thread?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Novembre 2004)

Ah oui, aussi : j'aime bien le reblochon.


----------



## Amok (8 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Si je puis me permettre l'arrestation de SM n'a pas été des plus respectueuse pour un Co-leader naturelle du coup de boule.
> 
> Je demande donc au nom de mon collegue de coup de boule des comptes aupres des sus dit modo ("petites crottes de modo" comme on les appelle par chez nous)



Son arrestation fut respectueuse des règles qui sont : "pas de règles". Le fait qu'il soit en train de lever la patte contre un lampadaire et donc les mains occupées lors de l'interpellation ne souffre d'aucune contestation. Surtout que je vous rappelle que pour sauver ses moustaches il a joyeusement balancé tout le monde. Il est aujourd'hui cantonné dans la chambre de Mackinside avant de filer à la cave (probablement d'ici quelques heures).


----------



## Bassman (8 Novembre 2004)

Le mettre dans la chambre de mackie.... Vous n'avez vraiment aucun coeur et aucun respect pour les droits de l'homme :affraid:

Des hommes sans coeurs, voila ce que sont les moderateurs messieurs dames, des bêtes avident de méchancetées, des tortionnaires refoulés, parce que pour la plupars leur vie réelle est une soumission permanente aupres de "man-man" qui regente leur vie, ceux-ci font subir leur colere refoulée sur d'honnete gens.


----------



## Nephou (8 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Il n'est même plus dans la liste des membres!!!!


tsss quel bande d'affreux, ils ont laissé Amok l'émasculer :affraid:


----------



## TNK (8 Novembre 2004)

Damned, il a fait quoi???
J'ai vu hier ou avant hier qu'il ne boulait plus qu'à...0
et maintenant, disparu?
Il a lui même acheté un bannissement, comme ceux qui se font interdire les casinos? IL ne se supportait plus quand il postait dans MacGé? Il a posté une photo de ses schlapettes?


----------



## Bassman (8 Novembre 2004)

Je suppose que ma demande de visite au prisonnier tombera a l'eau tel les autres questions se heurtant lamentablement a l'eau tiede contenu entre vos deux oreilles et servant approximativement de cerveau ???


----------



## chagregel (8 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> "je mangerais bien du reblechon" (...)




Non ne pouvons tolérer de telles atteintes aux droits et libertés individuelles, NON, vraiment c'est impossible.

Vous n'êtes pas sans savoir que la responsabilité d'un modérateur (pénalement) est engagé si la personne susnommé "du reblechon" venait à poster plainte contre les forum.
En effet, la pratique du cannibalisme ne peut être toléré ici.

J'aimerais aussi revenir sur le dénommé golf, sans qui cette arrestation spectaculaire n'aurait pu se faire.
Tel un X-Men, sa barbe a tendu un piège à supermoquette dans la pénombre du toubarvert. Une fois piégé, il était facile de le mettre à pied pendant 24 Heures.

Je sais, c'est un choc. Au village de supermoquette, ce fut la consternation. Pas plus tard que ce matin vers 6h30 au PME-Baby Foot' Bar, les discutions allaient bon train : "Je vous l'avait dis moi, sa moustache est louche" - "De toutes façons, ils vont bientôt interdire le string"...



_===> Bon je vais prendre une douche   _


----------



## Amok (8 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je suppose que ma demande de visite au prisonnier tombera a l'eau tel les autres questions se heurtant lamentablement a l'eau tiede contenu entre vos deux oreilles et servant approximativement de cerveau ???



Visite accordée pour Bassmann.


----------



## Amok (8 Novembre 2004)




----------



## Lila (8 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

>


 ...trop court comme message ça ...c du flood ......fais gaffe ou je modère


----------



## macinside (8 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

>



pas de gorille dans ma chambre


----------



## macinside (8 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tout individu surpris dans ce sujet sera immédiatement banni. Et prétendre que c'était une erreur d'étage ne servira à rien.



je m'en bas les fesses


----------



## Bassman (8 Novembre 2004)

C'est non sans emoi que j'ai decouvert cette autorisation de visite. Il semble que je fasse peur a certains moderateurs, surement a cause des revelations secretes que je garde comme "assurance vie".

Je me suis donc rendu de ce pas vers la cellule provisoire de mon ami SM : la chambre de mackie.

L'accès n'y est pas aisé, un dédale de couloirs noirs, puants ou la mort distribuée par ses odieux personnages que sont les modérateurs semble avoir frappée maintes fois. Les rats pullulent, attirés par les cadavres des faux gribouilles livrés a la bête mackie.

Puis au bout de ce dernier couloir ou m'emmene Rezba, homme au physique ingrat et a la démarche de quasi-modo, je distingue dans la lumière blafarde une porte sur lequel est inscrit : "Lachenbra Mackie - Homme suite aume"

Le vilain gardien ne me laissera entrevoir mon ami que par la meutriere de la porte. Et dans l'horreur de la piece sans elcairage aucun, je découvre mon ami, salit a jamais :
Il est nu, bloti dans un coin de la chambre entre 2 piles de manga et une boite de lego, le visage a jamais ballafré par le rasage recent de sa si belle moustache. Il pleur, et l'emotion monte en moi, je verse a mon tour une larme.

Je prend mon courage a deux mains et l'enjoins a venir me retrouver pour le rassurer.
Comme un cri de détresse, il eclate en sanglot, mackie la bête sauvage, la bave au coin de la bouche l'empeche de venir me retrouver. Mackie le regarde avec ses yeux de bovin et laisse echapper un "alhaur eureu ?"

SM me laissera comprendre que mackie l'a abusé. Il me dira qu'il attend son tranfert avec plus que de l'impatience, que n'importe quelle autre torture sera doux a côté de ce qu'il vit. Comme je le comprend.

Puis le vil Rezba a la démarche gauche m'arrachera de la porte en hurlant un "fini a pu". Je me debat de toutes forces mais inlassablement je me fais entrainer vers la sortie des cachots, j'hurle un dernier "Tient bon mon ami, nous te libereront, les citoyen de macgé t'aime, une revolte gronde".

Voici ce que je viens de vivre. Mes amis, notre SM a été bafouer, il nous faut le venger


----------



## Luc G (8 Novembre 2004)

En résumé, on n'en saura pas plus : les bannissements sur le bar, c'est comme la mécanique quantique d'après Feynmann : "s'il y en a qui vous disent qu'ils ont compris la mécanique quantique, c'est qu'ils n'ont rien compris"     

PS Pour les litttéraires : Feynmann n'est pas un habitué du bar banni en d'autres temps mais un petit gars qui avait eu le prix nobel de physique suite à ses travaux en mécanique quantique.

De toutes façons, c'est ça le côté "philosophe" du bar : l'imporant, ce ne sont pas les réponses, ce sont les questions.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Novembre 2004)

Amis de la résistance, venez me rejoindre!


----------



## quetzalk (8 Novembre 2004)

Je n'ai pas assisté à la scène ni à ses méandres, par contre si vous me permettez de pointer le doigt sur et même, dans la charte, il est certain deux choses :

- premièrement, on ne peut pas tolérer que des gens, qui qu'ils fussent, évoquent publiquement le plaisir qu'ils ont à s'introduire du reblochon dans divers orifices corporels. Des Américains pourraient lire ça et ça, c'est grave, ils DOIVENT être protégés.
- deuxièmement, le respect du secret de l'obstruction doit être respecté dans le secret, point, et il est malséant de contester et même interroger le fonctionnement de cette parodie de justice bananière, dont comme Rezba l'a noté récemment, ce forum n'est pas tenu d'être républicain (ni démocrate, ne m'embrouillez pas)
- troisièmement, rien


----------



## Luc G (8 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est non sans emoi que j'ai decouvert cette autorisation de visite. Il semble que je fasse peur a certains moderateurs, surement a cause des revelations secretes que je garde comme "assurance vie".
> 
> Je me suis donc rendu de ce pas vers la cellule provisoire de mon ami SM : la chambre de mackie.
> 
> ...




Admirable reportage. Nous pouvons être fiers : le prochain récipiendaire du prix Pulitzer est dans nos murs.


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2004)

C'est bien ici la deuxième séance de cinéma ? Je voudrais trouver l'ouvreuse...


----------



## Luc G (8 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

>



Amok, il signe en faisant une croix ???    

non, rien.


----------



## Luc G (8 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ici la deuxième séance de cinéma ? Je voudrais trouver l'ouvreuse...



Esméralda ? la copine au quasi-modo ?


----------



## quetzalk (8 Novembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> PS Pour les litttéraires : Feynmann n'est pas un habitué du bar banni en d'autres temps mais un petit gars qui avait eu le prix nobel de physique suite à ses travaux en mécanique quantique.



   :love:  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Amok, il signe en faisant une croix ???
> 
> non, rien.



Ça doit avoir un rapport avec l'extrême onction sûrement, maintenant Amok en curé de campagne  :mouais:


----------



## Amok (8 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Amis de la résistance, venez me rejoindre!




... D'ici 5 minutes, dans la chambre de Mackie !


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ... D'ici 5 minutes, dans la chambre de Mackie !



Plus fort que le Pape : tous réunis pour les derniers sacrements et personne ne sera lésé, Sa Majesté oblige c'est bien connu


----------



## cecil (8 Novembre 2004)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ... D'ici 5 minutes, dans la chambre de Mackie !


 Ah non alors! pas la chambre de mackie, c'est trop risqué


----------



## cecil (8 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je m'en bas les fesses




ça me fait penser que gribouille hante les oubliettes des bannis où à été placé supermoquette....


Il ne doit pas y avoir de soutes à voiles, mais je suis sur que dans un petit recoin, dans le noir total, perdu, le supermoquette vas faire les frais du gribouille esseulé... 


il y auras toujours la mousse sur les murs pour s'essuyer le derriere le moquette 





_"... entendez ce bruit de petit goret, qui couine, au travers des bouches grillagées dans le sol.... gribouille s'est trouvé une nouvele truie à honorer...."_


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Novembre 2004)

On ne peut pas laisser SM avec Gribouille. Ce vil et abject personnage.
Lançons un commando suicide contre la chambre de Mackie :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> _"... entendez ce bruit de petit goret, qui couine, au travers des bouches grillagées dans le sol.... gribouille s'est trouvé une nouvele truie à honorer...."_



Mon Dieu ! Ai-je bien lu LE gribouille lui-même, en personne ! Une convention n'avait-elle pas été passée avec la société protectrice des bannis ?


----------



## La mouette (8 Novembre 2004)

Je suis pour son bannissement pure et simple avec exile sur un forum PC....


----------



## Amok (8 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Lançons un commando suicide contre la chambre de Mackie :mouais:



Suicide me semble en effet le terme adapté...


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Ce vil et abject personnage.



Même FabienR le dit, c'est dire


----------



## cecil (8 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> On ne peut pas laisser SM avec Gribouille. Ce vil et abject personnage.
> Lançons un commando suicide contre la chambre de Mackie :mouais:



Trop tards, transferé aux oubliettes... et tel le minotaure, grib vas utiliser son nouveau jouet... t'inquietes pas pour grib... même si moquette est le vil et abject personnage que tu décris, rien ne résiste à gribouille il parait...


----------



## cecil (8 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mon Dieu ! Ai-je bien lu LE gribouille lui-même, en personne ! Une convention n'avait-elle pas été passée avec la société protectrice des bannis ?



Bien sur que si, mais vus qu'elle est dirigée par Raquel et Trevor Ochmonek (DocEvil et Sonnyboy)
tu parles que cette société est une couverture pour pouvoir réaliser les films pornos les plus abjects   



et tournés au VHS-C comme au bon vieux temps


----------



## La mouette (8 Novembre 2004)

Il faut lui envoyer Supertapisdorient avec sa valise à supositoires radioactifs


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> et tournés au VHS-C comme au bon vieux temps



 Je pensais qu'il en étaient restés aux frères Lumières mais je crois qu'ils n'ont pas aimé l'arroseur arrosé


----------



## teo (8 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais qu'il en étaient restés aux frères Lumières mais je crois qu'ils n'ont pas aimé l'arroseur arrosé



Pour ma part, j'ai jamais aimé les trips uro  surtout devant une caméra


----------



## Bassman (8 Novembre 2004)

Quoiqu'il en soit cela va a l'encontre de la convention de geneve, on a le droit de torturer un homme, mais pas a ce point !!

Liberez SM !!!


----------



## macinside (8 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Quoiqu'il en soit cela va a l'encontre de la convention de geneve,



et les m4k sont au courant ?


----------



## Bassman (8 Novembre 2004)

Tient la grande Zaza 

Arrete de vouloirs tripoter SM deja


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Même FabienR le dit, c'est dire



Et tu sais bien pourquoi


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

moi je comprend rien


----------



## teo (8 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je comprend rien


J'ai décidé de plus vouloir comprendre à la page 2 
C'est manière à flooder, non ? c'est un peu le concept, je crois


----------



## La mouette (8 Novembre 2004)

Il y avait quelquechose à comprendre...mais c'est biensûre    :mouais:


----------



## guytantakul (8 Novembre 2004)

Mais de qui se supermoque t'on , je vous le demande !

Libér... Euh... Tout le monde à poil ! (Rhâa, j'ai pas pu m'en empêcher...)


----------



## semac (8 Novembre 2004)

il a fait quoi au juste Supermoquette   :rose:


----------



## macinside (8 Novembre 2004)

il a voulu être banni


----------



## La mouette (8 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> il a fait quoi au juste Supermoquette   :rose:



Il est maso


----------



## guytantakul (8 Novembre 2004)

Là, dernièrement, il vient de faire s'écrouler une pile de mangas et est sévèrement puni pour son geste inconsidéré. 
"Tu vavouar, salauperie !" peut-on entendre derrière la porte (lourde) de sa cellule


----------



## semac (8 Novembre 2004)

et vous le fouetté parfois :rose:  :mouais:


----------



## guytantakul (8 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> et vous le fouetté parfois :rose:  :mouais:



parfois ? pourquoi parfois ?


----------



## JPTK (8 Novembre 2004)

Je suis malade et je soutiens supermoquette quoi qu'il ait pu faire.

JPTK


----------



## La mouette (8 Novembre 2004)

Et c'est bon le fouet à SM ??  :rateau:  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est bon le fouet à SM ??  :rateau:  :rose:






demande lui dans un mp enflammé !!


----------



## guytantakul (8 Novembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je suis malade et je soutiens supermoquette quoi qu'il ait pu faire.
> 
> JPTK



Même s'il a trucidé toute une famille de moustachus pour "entrave manifeste à son image".
la vache, ben moi, j'émets des réserves...

mais bon, j'ai pas bien vu dans l'historique de ses posts ce qui a coincé, personnellement.


----------



## La mouette (8 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> demande lui dans un mp enflammé !!



J'y songe mais un banni peut lire ses MP ??


----------



## JPTK (8 Novembre 2004)

> Même s'il a trucidé toute une famille de moustachus pour "entrave manifeste à son image".



Surtout dans ce cas


----------



## LeSqual (8 Novembre 2004)

:love:  :love:  :love: SM  :love:  :love:  :love: 


reviens...


----------



## teo (8 Novembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Mais de qui se supermoque t'on , je vous le demande !
> 
> Libér... Euh... Tout le monde à poil ! (Rhâa, j'ai pas pu m'en empêcher...)





Supermoquette, comme les moutons, est un animal à poil laineux...


A POIL LES N¼UDS !  A POIL LES N¼UDS !  A POIL LES N¼UDS !  A POIL LES N¼UDS !  

(Rhâa, j'ai pas pu m'en empêcher...) ;-)


----------



## Lila (8 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:  :love: SM  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> 
> reviens...


 .....faudrait lancer un sondage...en couleur et tout et tout.....ya des spécialistes non ?


----------



## LeSqual (8 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Supermoquette, comme les moutons, est un animal à poil laineux...
> 
> 
> A POIL LES N¼UDS !  A POIL LES N¼UDS !  A POIL LES N¼UDS !  A POIL LES N¼UDS !
> ...



et tu penses que bien cuit... il se débite en tranches?    

DES BITES EN TRANCHES!!! DES BITES EN TRANCHES!!! DES BITES EN TRANCHES!!!


----------



## Lila (8 Novembre 2004)

...faisez gaffe quand même ...du fond de sa cellule SM voit tout ...son retour sera sanglant...

 SANS GLAND ......

 puisqu' *con *y est*  !:rose:*


----------



## La mouette (8 Novembre 2004)

de vrais pilotes de chasse...ils volent en rase motte....


----------



## Luc G (8 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je comprend rien



T'inquiète, moi non plus, et, je l'ai déjà dit : c'est normal. C'est si tu comprenais qu'il faudrait s'inquiéter. Il faut savoir faire la part du mystère dans l'existence (comme dans l'orthographe   ).


----------



## Lila (8 Novembre 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> de vrais pilotes de chasse...ils volent en rase motte....


 ..rase la motte .....(merci La mouette)


----------



## Luc G (8 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...faisez gaffe quand même ...du fond de sa cellule SM voit tout ...son retour sera sanglant...
> 
> SANS GLAND ......



D'ici qu'il essaime et qu'on ait plein de petits moustachus partout c'est plein de super maux qui te pendent au nez.


----------



## teo (8 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> et tu penses que bien cuit... il se débite en tranches?
> 
> DES BITES EN TRANCHES!!!



on dégénère grave, on  va se faire bannir... [y'a un rapport avec SM ? moi y'avait moustache et poil c'est limite mais bon... on s'en fout je crois]


----------



## LeSqual (8 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...faisez gaffe quand même ...du fond de sa cellule SM voit tout ...son retour sera sanglant...
> 
> SANS GLAND ......
> 
> puisqu' *con *y est*  !:rose:*



MDR


il est pas sergent le SM???

parce que le sergent a un grade à l'épaulette!  :hein: 

ALLEZ PAULETTE!!!! ALLEZ!!!!


----------



## LeSqual (8 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> on dégénère grave, on  va se faire bannir... [y'a un rapport avec SM ? moi y'avait moustache et poil c'est limite mais bon... on s'en fout je crois]



je crois que le rase motte va se prendre une bosse!!! gars aux secousses!!!


----------



## teo (8 Novembre 2004)

j'espère qu'on se fera taper... au mieux... bouler


----------



## Lila (8 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> on dégénère grave, on  va se faire bannir...]


 ..va y avoir surpopulation dans les cachots de bannissements bientôt .....ça va être une grande p.......boucherie


----------



## LeSqual (8 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> j'espère qu'on se fera taper... au mieux... bouler



lol


----------



## Lila (8 Novembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> D'ici qu'il essaime et qu'on ait plein de petits moustachus partout c'est plein de super maux qui te pendent au nez.


 ....des promesses! des promesses !...et puis pourquoi qu'au nez?
 'toutes façons les méchants modos vont pas leliberer de sitôt ........je crois


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il a voulu être banni



La vérité sort du Mackie.


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> D'ici qu'il essaime et qu'on ait plein de petits moustachus partout c'est plein de super maux qui te pendent au nez.



Petits moustachus avec la mèche ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2004)

Non, rien c'est juste pour que les deux autres ne se sentent pas seuls :mouais:


----------



## Luc G (8 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> on dégénère grave, on  va se faire bannir... [y'a un rapport avec SM ? moi y'avait moustache et poil c'est limite mais bon... on s'en fout je crois]



On est tombé de gras velu en graveleux.

PS. Pour la première partie de la première partie, ce n'est qu'une hypthèse de travail : je n'ai jamais vu "en vrai" notre Saint-Maclou local. Mais je suis sûr qu'en scientifique averti, il ne m'en voudra point : faire des hypothèses et des conjectures, même erronées, fait partie du dur labeur du scientifique (avec l'éducation des jeunes étudiantes mais là on risque d'en revevenir à la deuxième partie, mieux vaut faire une pause   ).


----------



## Bassman (8 Novembre 2004)

Je suis fan de ton travail de synthese cher Luc G :love:


----------



## macinside (8 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Petits moustachus avec la mèche ?



bonjour monsieur tibo


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bonjour monsieur tibo



Tu auras tout essayé pour l'avoir  te voici comblé


----------



## macinside (8 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu auras tout essayé pour l'avoir  te voici comblé



bon, faut pas mouiller tibo


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, faut pas mouiller tibo



Définitivement


----------



## squarepusher (8 Novembre 2004)

Reviens Super Saint Maclou!!!!


----------



## Lila (8 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, faut pas mouiller tibo


 ...pour sûr ...les chats ça aime pas l'eau....


----------



## Lila (8 Novembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> On est tombé de gras velu en graveleux.
> 
> ...(avec l'éducation des jeunes étudiantes mais là on risque d'en revevenir à la deuxième partie, mieux vaut faire une pause   ).


  ...non non...pas de pause !


----------



## Fulvio (8 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> MDR
> 
> 
> il est pas sergent le SM???
> ...



Ah ah ! Décidément, on est mieux là que dehors.

LA QUEUE DEHORS !!! LA QUEUE DEHORS !!!


----------



## Fulvio (8 Novembre 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah ah ! Décidément, on est mieux là que dehors.
> 
> LA QUEUE DEHORS !!! LA QUEUE DEHORS !!!




Enfin bon, ayons une pensée émue pour SuperMoquette, qui aurait apprécié tant de conneries floodées en son honneur. SuperMoquette, si tu nous lis du fond de ta geôle, saches qu'on est de tout coeur avec toi  :rose: Et si l'odeur de fauve t'incommodes, n'oublie pas : RESPIRE PAR LA BOUCHE !


----------



## Amok (8 Novembre 2004)

Ca vire au Collaro Show ici !


----------



## Fulvio (8 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ca vire au Collaro Show ici !



Ouaaaaah, c'te référence de vieuuuux !


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...pour sûr ...les chats ça aime pas l'eau....



Et les panthères, c'est pire


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouaaaaah, c'te référence de vieuuuux !



Le singe est mort ce soir


----------



## LeSqual (8 Novembre 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah ah ! Décidément, on est mieux là que dehors.
> 
> LA QUEUE DEHORS !!! LA QUEUE DEHORS !!!




Je ne suis pas un sale raciste.... mais je ne peux m'enpêcher de conclure par celle là:

La jungle est pleine de tamoule qui puent!

TA MOULE QUI PUE!!!    

  :rose: 

bon... ok c'était le dernier en ce qui me concerne....  :rose:


----------



## Amok (8 Novembre 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouaaaaah, c'te référence de vieuuuux !



Tu viens de signer ton arrêt de mort.


----------



## Fulvio (8 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu viens de signer ton arrêt de mort.



Deux fois qu'on cite mon post en évoquant ma mort prochaine. Devrais-je m'inquiéter ?  :mouais:


----------



## rezba (8 Novembre 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Deux fois qu'on cite mon post en évoquant ma mort prochaine. Devrais-je m'inquiéter ?  :mouais:




En tout cas, range ton iPod !


----------



## Fulvio (8 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, range ton iPod !



La mort par le supplice de l'iPod ? :sick: Quitte à choisir, je préfèrerais une exécution par épectase...


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Deux fois qu'on cite mon post en évoquant ma mort prochaine. Devrais-je m'inquiéter ?  :mouais:



Pas si tu n'as pas fait de donation à MacG  Il te reste alors quelque espoir  Toutefois fais attention, tu es cerné par un modo vert et un violet :mouais: Si tu vois apparaître un archange rouge et un ange poupin, limite amour pour ne pas dire chérubin, c'est le début de la fin


----------



## Fulvio (8 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pas si tu n'as pas fait de donation à MacG



Chelou, ta double négation. En tous cas, si tu t'es pas emmêles les coussinets, ma radinerie m'a sauvé 



			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il te reste alors quelque espoir  Toutefois fais attention, tu es cerné par un modo vert et un violet :mouais: Si tu vois apparaître un archange rouge et un ange poupin, limite amour pour ne pas dire chérubin, c'est le début de la fin



"limite amour" ? Ah donc, c'est par épectase, je suis rassuré.


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Chelou, ta double négation. En tous cas, si tu t'es pas emmêles les coussinets, ma radinerie m'a sauvé



Les rats  sont toujours les premièr"es" :rose: à quitter le navire te dirait l'Amok   :rateau:     

PS1 : tout juste Auguste,  je peux t'appeler Auguste ?  

PS2 : bien que ça m'arrive, j'évite de trop tricoter des coussinets


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

c'etait quoi deja ici le sujet initial?


----------



## teo (8 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'etait quoi deja ici le sujet initial?


y'a eu un bannissemnt ou auto-banissement (on ne sait plus) et tout le monde fait l'âne pour remplir au moins autant que SuperMoquette s'il était parmi nous. Mais on a du mal à le battre, ça roupille ou ça devient vulgaire


----------



## guytantakul (8 Novembre 2004)

Un seul être vous manque et tout est dépeuplé, comme dit mon concierge qu'a sa femme qu'est partie avec le facteur.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Un seul être vous manque et tout est dépeuplé, comme dit mon concierge qu'a sa femme qu'est partie avec le facteur.



qu'il s'inquiete pas  ton concierge 

un beau jour le facteur la remettra dans la boite a lettre !!!


----------



## chagregel (8 Novembre 2004)

Si vous voulez rejoindre supermoquette, ne vous genez pas! il a besoin d'amis pour le soutenir, au choix de terme de durée  :rateau:    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Si vous voulez rejoindre supermoquette, ne vous genez pas! il a besoin d'amis pour le soutenir, au choix de terme de durée  :rateau:    :rateau:






mais l'autobanissement il ne dure pas 1 jours?    

logiquement ce soir il devrait etre la .......
sauf s'il a gagné au loto et payé les années a venir !!!!!!!!


----------



## macinside (8 Novembre 2004)

"this is not a bug it's a feature" c'est un admin qui le dit


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (8 Novembre 2004)

Sacré SM  :rateau:


----------



## touba (8 Novembre 2004)

ben c'est bien sympa ce petit post... :mouais:

bah oui...


----------



## La mouette (8 Novembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> ben c'est bien sympa ce petit post... :mouais:
> 
> bah oui...



Alors comme ça l'autobannissement est à la mode ici ???

C'est combien ?


----------



## touba (8 Novembre 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Alors comme ça l'autobannissement est à la mode ici ???
> 
> C'est combien ?


10 balles...
mais vaut mieux les filer aux restos du coeur...


----------



## La mouette (8 Novembre 2004)

10 balles pour un jour...

Alors SM est au resto du coeur?, ou alors il est râdin ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Novembre 2004)

Chut, écoutez....









C'est calme quand SM est pas là...


----------



## supermoquette (8 Novembre 2004)

Prout


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Prout


   
quelle coordination! 
Bienvenue à toi SM, le calme commençait à m'exasperer!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Prout




hé hé....je l'avais bien dit : SM revenait ce soir !!!     :love:


----------



## supermoquette (8 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> hé hé....je l'avais bien dit : SM revenait ce soir !!!     :love:


circulez   y a rien a boire


----------



## La mouette (8 Novembre 2004)

Je le reconnais , c'est lui qui volé les moustaches de Zapata  :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (8 Novembre 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je le reconnais , c'est lui qui volé les moustaches de Zapata  :hein:


ce fut ma pire traviole commerçante, je lui ai échangé contre un flingue rouillé, on connait la suite


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2004)

robertav version Demis Roussos tient en roux  a dit:
			
		

> hé hé....je l'avais bien dit : SM revenait ce soir !!!     :love:



Prière exhaussée


----------



## La mouette (8 Novembre 2004)

Pov Zapata..  

et toi qui va te voler ???


----------



## Lila (8 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Prout



BEUUUUUUÄÄÄRHHHHHPROUT aussi Super SM ! Welcome Back !
et ce petit séjour dans les goubliettes de Mac G ! .......


----------



## supermoquette (8 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Prière exhaussée


Prie toujours


----------



## supermoquette (8 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> BEUUUUUUÄÄÄRHHHHHPROUT aussi Super SM ! Welcome Back !
> et ce petit séjour dans les goubliettes de Mac G ! .......


excellente, mackie m'a appris la recette de la salade de lombric, gribouille était en pleine répétition iSight et de la cave j'entend les gros lourd de ce thread


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Prie toujours



 :love:


----------



## supermoquette (8 Novembre 2004)

quand on peut pas on simule


----------



## semac (8 Novembre 2004)

c'est très bien que SM soit de retour, ça fait un gros bouleur de plus, pour le reste m'en fou :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> quand on peut pas on simule



 :love: Tu pourrais t'exprimer plus clairement pour que tout le monde comprenne bien ?


----------



## La mouette (8 Novembre 2004)

Pouark SM flood dans son topic SuperMoquettoton.... tout fout le camps..
Je retourne à la cave et je paufine ma cuite 

Bye


----------



## Lila (8 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> excellente, mackie m'a appris la recette de la salade de lombric, gribouille était en pleine répétition iSight et de la cave j'entend les gros lourd de ce thread



 :rose:...bon c'est vrai qu'on a pas été discret par moment ...voire ...euuuuuh....grivois?  ....c'était dans l'air cet aprem ....c'était pour chauffer pour le come back  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (8 Novembre 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Pouark SM flood dans son topic SuperMoquettoton.... tout fout le camps..
> Je retourne à la cave et je paufine ma cuite
> 
> Bye


tu fairais mieux


----------



## La mouette (8 Novembre 2004)

Même pas peur


----------



## supermoquette (8 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> :rose:...bon c'est vrai qu'on a pas été discret par moment ...voire ...euuuuuh....grivois?  ....c'était dans l'air cet aprem ....c'était pour chauffer pour le come back  :rateau:


c'est un peu ce que je regrette, ce thread était déjà niqué a mon arrivée


----------



## La mouette (8 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est un peu ce que je regrette, ce thread était déjà niqué a mon arrivée



Ils se sont donné de la peine tu sais


----------



## supermoquette (8 Novembre 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Ils se sont donné de la peine tu sais


Oui j'ai tout lu


----------



## La mouette (8 Novembre 2004)

Il y a des coups de boules dans l'air


----------



## Lila (8 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'ai tout lu



 :affraid:...tout ..vraiment tout....   ...nous avions bu .... :rateau:


----------



## cecil (8 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:...tout ..vraiment tout....   ...nous avions bu .... :rateau:


 Non non sobre, sain de corps et d'esprit, objectif, conciencieux, posé, reflechis, pragmatique.....

comme d'hab....



c'est tout moi





si si j'insiste







de toute façon vous comprenez rien à l'Art en la matière...


----------



## Lila (8 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> de toute façon vous comprenez rien à l'Art en la matière...



...ben ça fait beaucoup de qualités d'un coup .....ya pas des UV qu'on pourrait passer au fur et à mesure ....? passque rien que sobre déjà....ya du boulot  :rateau:


----------



## chagregel (8 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'ai tout lu



Tu dis hein si tu veux que je te rende service


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...ben ça fait beaucoup de qualités d'un coup .....ya pas des UV qu'on pourrait passer au fur et à mesure ....? passque rien que sobre déjà....ya du boulot  :rateau:



Il faut tamiser, il n'y a que ça...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

y'à des trucs qui disparaissent par ici  :mouais: 

C'est qui le magicien ?


----------



## Lila (8 Novembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Tu dis hein si tu veux que je te rende service



...sreviable avec ça


----------



## chagregel (8 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...sreviable avec ça



N'écoute pas ce qui est dit ici, je suis une crème  :love:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Non non sobre, sain de corps et d'esprit, objectif, conciencieux, posé, reflechis, pragmatique.....



Tout ce qu'on aime  :rateau:


----------



## Lila (8 Novembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> N'écoute pas ce qui est dit ici, je suis une crème  :love:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:



...je ne prête jamais une oreille (ni rien d'autre) aux rumeurs....je fais toujours mes expériences par moi même


----------



## Lila (8 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tout ce qu'on aime  :rateau:



...c'est top parfait... :love:


----------



## LeSqual (8 Novembre 2004)

Yes!!!!    

La moustache est revenue  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...je ne prête jamais une oreille (ni rien d'autre) aux rumeurs....je fais toujours mes expériences par moi même



Les expériences limites il n'y a que ça ce vrai pour rencontrer le réel :hosto: :rateau:


----------



## Lila (8 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Les expériences limites il n'y a que ça ce vrai pour rencontrer le réel :hosto: :rateau:



.....oui, ya pas mieux :affraid: :casse:  :hosto:


----------



## teo (8 Novembre 2004)

en tout cas, il a fait son petit effet le SM 
Pour ce qui est du grivois, on a plongé beaucoup, beaucoup plus bas, mais bon, ça fait du bien et on a fait pire avant 
bon retour parmi nous SM, tes appendices nasaux me manquaient


----------



## chagregel (8 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Les expériences limites il n'y a que ça ce vrai pour rencontrer le réel :hosto: :rateau:



Il fallait venir à Grenoble  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Il fallait venir à Grenoble  :rateau:



Je suppose , d'après ce que j'en ai vu, qu'effecitvement ça aurait été étonnant comme expérience :rateau: :hosto:


----------



## La mouette (9 Novembre 2004)

Toute la question est aujourd'hui : sera-t-il là ?? 

Oui oui !! SM l'homme qui déposseda Zapata de ses moustaches aura-t-il le courage ou l'audace de revenir après la mobilisation sans faille de dizaines de flooder ?

La question est ouverte ( ou je la pose?) la réponse dans le prochain éposde de Santa Moquette le retour du bagne...

Si,si  j'ai bien dormi


----------



## LeSqual (9 Novembre 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Toute la question est aujourd'hui : sera-t-il là ??
> 
> Oui oui !! SM l'homme qui déposseda Zapata de ses moustaches aura-t-il le courage ou l'audace de revenir après la mobilisation sans faille de dizaines de flooder ?
> 
> ...



Bien sûr qu'il sera là !!!

Il aime tellement les ovations qu'il va venir se prélasser au milieu de ses fans tel une puce entre les poils d'une moustache!    :love:   

et peut être sera t il accompagné du monstre de ces fantasmes!!! j'ai nommé: Superfoguette!


----------



## superfoguette (9 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> et peut être sera t il accompagné du monstre de ces fantasmes!!! j'ai nommé: Superfoguette!


----------



## superfoguette (9 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> et peut être sera t il accompagné du monstre de ces fantasmes!!! j'ai nommé: Superfoguette!


----------



## poildep (9 Novembre 2004)

superfoguette a dit:
			
		

>


 tu devrais te faire bannir un jour pour ressembler correctement à ton héros...


----------



## superfoguette (9 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> tu devrais te faire bannir un jour pour ressembler correctement à ton héros...


Noooooonnnnnnn!!!!!! :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## LeSqual (9 Novembre 2004)

Ben je vous avais dit que il serai la le truc à moustache!


----------



## supermoquette (9 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> tu devrais te faire bannir un jour pour ressembler correctement à ton héros...


Ça existe le ban à bonnet ?


----------



## chagregel (9 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ça existe le ban à bonnet ?



On peu tout faire ma chérie !!!    :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Novembre 2004)

welcome back Supermoquette


----------



## La mouette (9 Novembre 2004)

superfoguette a dit:
			
		

> Noooooonnnnnnn!!!!!! :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:



On devrait créer un sujet pour ou contre son bannissement...on simplement le bannir...


----------



## supermoquette (9 Novembre 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> On devrait créer un sujet pour ou contre son bannissement...on simplement le bannir...


Un sondage ? genre jury populaire ?  :love:


----------



## teo (9 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Un sondage ? genre jury populaire ?  :love:



Un spectacle à la Robert Hossein (comment ça s'appelait déjà ?) où le public vote à la fin...


----------



## superfoguette (9 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Un sondage ? genre jury populaire ? :love:


Héé non!! SM tu vas m'aider hein?! ohhh!!??

J'veux pas être banni moi


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Un sondage ? genre jury populaire ?  :love:


 :mouais: on est pas à la starac sur macG...


----------



## La mouette (9 Novembre 2004)

Si vous voulez sauver superfoguette voté 1
Si vous voulez bannir superfoguette voté 1

 

Y a pas maître truc pour compter les votes...ici on triche mais on le dit...


----------



## LeSqual (9 Novembre 2004)

moi je vote 1 !  

et vous????


----------



## La mouette (9 Novembre 2004)

Moi j'ai voté *1*


----------



## Lila (9 Novembre 2004)

superfoguette a dit:
			
		

> Héé non!! SM tu vas m'aider hein?! ohhh!!??
> 
> J'veux pas être banni moi


 ...non mais vous l'entendez ce nioubi supplier.....
 ....nous on connaît que SUPERMOQUETTE....


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Si vous voulez sauver superfoguette voté 1
> Si vous voulez bannir superfoguette voté 1
> 
> 
> ...



On ne triche pas, on estime que c'est pour ton bien ou pour ton mal. Bref on te sauve de toi-même


----------



## Lila (9 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> On ne triche pas, on estime


 ..bon alors "estimons" en toute liberté entre le choix n° 1 ou le n° 1...

 AMHA je vais prennnnnnndre ...le 1


----------



## La mouette (9 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> On ne triche pas, on estime



L'estimation n'en pas en faveur de superfoguette ...continuez à voter...c'est très indécis...  

Un instant....oui...on me dit dans mon oreillette qu'il y a une majorité de *1* donc il semblerait que le bannissement soit inévitable....    :rateau:


----------



## Lila (9 Novembre 2004)

...niark niark niak.....

  QUOTE=La mouette]L'estimation n'en pas en faveur de superfoguette ...continuez à voter...c'est très indécis...  

  Un instant....oui...on me dit dans mon oreillette qu'il y a une majorité de *1* donc il semblerait que le bannissement soit inévitable....    :rateau:    [/QUOTE] 

 ...que l'on fasse quérir le bourreau de service....:modo:


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..bon alors "estimons" en toute liberté entre le choix n° 1 ou le n° 1...
> 
> AMHA je vais prennnnnnndre ...le 1



Décidément les sondages de MacG c'est quelque chose   Je vote 1 alors  :rateau:  :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (9 Novembre 2004)

Il est déjà sur place...avec sa belle moustache


----------



## superfoguette (9 Novembre 2004)

La vengeance sera terrible!! :love:


----------



## Lila (9 Novembre 2004)

superfoguette a dit:
			
		

> La vengeance sera terrible!! :love:


 ....:affraid:....une malédiction d'outre tombe...il va nous pousser à tous des moustaches.....partout.....même là où y faut pas:love:


----------



## La mouette (9 Novembre 2004)

superfoguette a dit:
			
		

> La vengeance sera terrible!! :love:



Tiens choisis ton sabre laser:







 en vente sabre laser star wars mdr 

 ils sont fous ses ricains


----------



## LeSqual (9 Novembre 2004)

Mort De Trouille!!!! :affraid: 

on va tous y passer!!!!!


----------



## Lila (9 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Mort De Trouille!!!! :affraid:
> 
> on va tous y passer!!!!!


 
 ...OUIIIIIIINNNNNNNN ...je veux pas manger de la soupe de lombric......:affraid::hosto:


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ....:affraid:....une malédiction d'outre tombe...il va nous pousser à tous des moustaches.....partout.....même là où y faut pas:love:



Surtout si elles ne sont pas soyeuses, ça va être un problème


----------



## superfoguette (9 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> on va tous y passer!!!!!


Si je tombe, tu tombes aussi. Et tu seras le premier !


----------



## supermoquette (9 Novembre 2004)

superfoguette a dit:
			
		

> Héé non!! SM tu vas m'aider hein?! ohhh!!??
> 
> J'veux pas être banni moi



Oh mais tu as tout ton temps, d'ici a ce que chagregel ait fini le tricot du ban-à-bonnet


----------



## LeSqual (9 Novembre 2004)

superfoguette a dit:
			
		

> Si je tombe, tu tombes aussi. Et tu seras le premier !



Des menaces!!??!?   

moi j'aime pas trop ça....  attention à tes fesses petit garnement!!! :casse:


----------



## Lila (9 Novembre 2004)

superfoguette a dit:
			
		

> Si je tombe, tu tombes aussi. Et tu seras le premier !


 
 ........dsl collègue...je t'aimais bien ....snif
 ...pstttt...tu me dis si ça fait mal :rose::rateau:


----------



## LeSqual (9 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ........dsl collègue...je t'aimais bien ....snif
> ...pstttt...tu me dis si ça fait mal :rose::rateau:



pour l'instant je sent rien... c'est du gateau!     :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> moi j'aime pas trop ça....  attention à tes fesses petit garnement!!! :casse:




C'est vrai que LeSqual, question incision


----------



## Lila (9 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> pour l'instant je sent rien... c'est du gateau!     :love:


 ...oui c'est comme l'effet Tic Tac menthol....au début tu suçotte, c'est ...et puis après tu sens un grand courant d'air...:hosto:


----------



## Bassman (9 Novembre 2004)

Bon il a été libéré l'aut peau de prepuce ???
C'est nul moi qui esperait le voir enfin vraiment banni des forums


----------



## La mouette (9 Novembre 2004)

J'ai eu les résutats du vote:

Il est banni, sans bonnet, sans circonstances...le ban le vrai le dure...avec Papillon,Zapata, les moustaches, les fesses à l'aire...la bière chaude tout...la totale...

Le pauvre il va souffrir...j'adoooore....


----------



## supermoquette (9 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est nul moi qui esperait le voir enfin vraiment banni des forums


 :love:


----------



## Bassman (9 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> :love:


 comment tu vas mon lapin frere de coup de boule ??


----------



## supermoquette (9 Novembre 2004)

très bien choupito et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

un petit resumé?

j'arrive plus a suivre     

banni ou pas?


----------



## Lila (9 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un petit resumé?
> 
> j'arrive plus a suivre
> 
> banni ou pas?


 ...vi vi ..mais ya un problème de clônage sauvage.....on cherche .....


----------



## supermoquette (9 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un petit resumé?
> 
> j'arrive plus a suivre
> 
> banni ou pas?


prend des notes


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> prend des notes




ha non, les devoirs de fiston sont suffisants !!!


----------



## LeSqual (9 Novembre 2004)

Il est allé manger le fogui lunetteux moustachu???   

Il s'épuise à 1 contre 10?!?!

Il tient pas le coup comme notre vrai SM


----------



## La mouette (9 Novembre 2004)

La potion anti banissementne ne fait pas effet...il prend l'eau le cl"ow"n


----------



## semac (9 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> prend des notes


moi je note que tu as retrouvé ta force de frappe, coooool met m'en un coup pour voir s'ils sont effectif


----------



## teo (9 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Il est allé manger le fogui lunetteux moustachu???
> 
> Il s'épuise à 1 contre 10?!?!
> 
> Il tient pas le coup comme notre vrai SM



Naaan, personne y peut égaler le plus petit poil de SM


----------



## supermoquette (9 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> moi je note que tu as retrouvé ta force de frappe, coooool met m'en un coup pour voir s'ils sont effectif


un coup de fouet ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> un coup de fouet ?






hooo la grand gueule !!!!!!



sachez que SM m'a priée dans un mp que il ne supporte pas le fouet
instrument trop cruel pour lui !!!!!!


----------



## semac (9 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> un coup de fouet ?


ce n'est pas au fouet auquel je pensais


----------



## La mouette (9 Novembre 2004)

Un coup dans l'aile peut-être ????  :rateau:


----------



## superfoguette (9 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Il est allé manger le fogui lunetteux moustachu???
> 
> Il s'épuise à 1 contre 10?!?!
> 
> *Il tient pas le coup comme notre vrai SM  *


Je bosse MOI..


----------



## La mouette (9 Novembre 2004)

superfoguette a dit:
			
		

> Je bosse MOI..



Bravo   je te redonne un point , ton bannissement pourrait te servir à avancer dans ton travail


----------



## Fulvio (9 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> hooo la grand gueule !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Faites attention, avec le fouet. Il s'agit de bien s'en servir. Avant de marquer le dos des vos compagnes et/ou compagnons, il faut savoir deux-trois choses quant à son utilisation. D'abord, on frappe le haut du dos, là où la cage thoracique protège les organes vitaux. Plus bas, on risquerait d'endommager les reins, et ça, les reins, on n'en a que deux, alors attention ! Les fesses sont évidemment un endroit privilégié pour les gens qui aiment le claquement du cuir. Elles sont charnues et on peut y aller franco. Néanmoins, il est toujours nécessaire de frappé de biais par rapport à la raie, car l'entre-fesse est une partie très sensibles.

Voilà, vous connaissez désormais les précautions d'usage, maintenant, amusez-vous bien.

(Merci à Arte et à ses programmes éducatifs et culturels)

(et souvenez-vous : la pratique SM est une célébration de la littérature, celle du Marquis de Sade, bien sûr, mais aussi celle de Leopold von Sacher-Masoch)


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Faites attention, avec le fouet. Il s'agit de bien s'en servir. Avant de marquer le dos des vos compagnes et/ou compagnons, il faut savoir deux-trois choses quant à son utilisation. D'abord, on frappe le haut du dos, là où la cage thoracique protège les organes vitaux. Plus bas, on risquerait d'endommager les reins, et ça, les reins, on n'en a que deux, alors attention ! Les fesses sont évidemment un endroit privilégié pour les gens qui aiment le claquement du cuir. Elles sont charnues et on peut y aller franco. Néanmoins, il est toujours nécessaire de frappé de biais par rapport à la raie, car l'entre-fesse est une partie très sensibles.
> 
> Voilà, vous connaissez désormais les précautions d'usage, maintenant, amusez-vous bien.
> 
> ...



Il faudra que tu donnes les indications pour les singes et autres animaux à poils, vu que la chasse est ouverte


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il faudra que tu donnes les indications pour les singes et autres animaux à poils, vu que la chasse est ouverte



Tibo, tu fais de la provoc!!!! :love:  :love:


----------



## LeSqual (9 Novembre 2004)

superfoguette a dit:
			
		

> Je bosse MOI..



 

ben au moins... on sait que la bestiole travail... c'est déja qqch!  :rateau:

tu bosses ou????


----------



## teo (9 Novembre 2004)

lupus: et pour le chat à neuf queues t'as des infos sur le mode d'emploi (Arte reportage ?)?
Je sais pas comment on peut aimer mais bon, tous les gouts sont dans la nature


----------



## La mouette (9 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas comment on peut aimer mais bon, tous les gouts sont dans la nature



Ben lui il aime ça...le reste ...


----------



## Bassman (9 Novembre 2004)

La presse vient de publier la photo de SM a sa sortie de la chambre de Mackie :






On voit combien cette journée d'hier aurait epuisé l'homme qu'est SM


----------



## supermoquette (9 Novembre 2004)

et je vous dis pas comment il a réussi a brunir mes lentilles houlalalalalalalalal car y a des yx bleuxs derrière


----------



## rezba (9 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et je vous dis pas comment il a réussi a brunir mes lentilles houlalalalalalalalal car y a des yx bleuxs derrière



 En noir et blanc, on ne voit pas trop la différence


----------



## La mouette (9 Novembre 2004)

Il se brosse les dents au moins ???


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> En noir et blanc, on ne voit pas trop la différence



  

Et c'est un modo qui poste ça !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est un modo qui poste ça !!!



Et en plus ça a été téléporté    Mais bon c'était pour équilibrage


----------



## rezba (9 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est un modo qui poste ça !!!




Ben quoi, c'est un portrait de Pierre Vassiliu !


----------



## Bassman (9 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est un modo qui poste ça !!!


Ben quoi ?? il a une belle moustache  


Certains indelicats auraient pu dire qu'il sent la crevette quand il parle


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi, c'est un portrait de Pierre Vassiliu !



Chantant "ma cousine" ? 

il a drôle de menton ...  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi, c'est un portrait de Pierre Vassiliu !





les moustaches a qui appartiennent?


----------



## rezba (9 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi ?? il a une belle moustache
> 
> 
> Certains indelicats auraient pu dire qu'il sent la crevette quand il parle



Vassiliu ? Il sent pas la crevette, il sent la moule, il habite au bord de l'étang de Thau !


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi, c'est un portrait de Pierre Vassiliu !



 Tu lévites


----------



## rezba (9 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Chantant "ma cousine" ?
> 
> il a drôle de menton ...  :mouais:



"Connaissez-vous ma cousine
Celle qu'a les yeux en trou d'pipe
Et qui l'jour de ses vingt ans
A voulu me faire son amant
Voilà comment ça s'est passé
Excusez-moi si c'est osé
On s'est allongés sur le lit
On a parlé soleil et pluie
Jusqu'à c'qu'elle me fasse remarquer
Qu'on n'était pas là pour s'bercer
Alors je l'ai déshabillée
Et m'attardant sur ses nénés
Elle me dit t'es plein d'audace
Pendant qu'j'lui r'tirais ses godasses

Puis quand elle fut dévêtue
Et que je vis le trou d'son nez
Sincèrement j'aurais pas cru
Qu'on puisse être aussi négligé
Elle n'avait rien de folichon
Si vous aviez vu ses nylons
On aurait juré des chiffons
Elle était sale enfin passons"


----------



## rezba (9 Novembre 2004)

En fait, j'aurais plutôt parié sur "C'est chaud l'amour"


----------



## teo (9 Novembre 2004)

cette photo va faire le tour du monde...


----------



## rezba (9 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> cette photo va faire le tour du monde...



Je crois que c'est déja fait....


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> En fait, j'aurais plutôt parié sur "C'est chaud l'amour"



Ah je les connais pas toutes ! 

mais ma cousine j'avoue que j'ai un p'tit faible !


----------



## rezba (9 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah je les connais pas toutes !
> 
> mais ma cousine j'avoue que j'ai un p'tit faible !



C'est chaud l'amour

Tu vois passer Déborah
Tu vois passer Dé-borah
Je te jure tu n'en reviens pas
Elle a un sourire
Qui te fais mourir
Et de la conversation
Et de la conversation
D'ailleurs j't'en parle pas
D'ailleurs j't'en parle plus
Et si tu vois passer Boubou
Si tu vois passer Boubou
Je te jure tu lui parles plous
Il a des gros muscles
Et la Déborah quand il l'allume
Il y perd des plumes
Oh chaud l'amour
C'est chaud l'amour
Bam ba la bam bam bam...

Mais si tu vois, si tu vois passer Laura
Si tu vois passer Laura
Je te jure tu t'en remets pas
Mais attention à toi
Te retournes pas
Parce que ce qui bouge
Qui tourne et qui parle
T'enverra au ciel, t'enverra au ciel,
Compter les étoiles
T'as vu ma carrure
Fais pas de rature
Parce que cette fille là
Elle est faite pour moi
Bam ba la bam bam bam...
C'est chaud l'amour.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

J'avais ça sur un autre onglet ...   

Dis, tu veux pas la chanter ... ? ce sera mieux ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2004)

On peut l'avoir en version Léopold Nord ?


----------



## supermoquette (9 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> En noir et blanc, on ne voit pas trop la différence




Comment que tu t'es amusé avec la cam ce soir là


----------



## La mouette (9 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Comment que tu t'es amusé avec la cam ce soir là



C'est pas une iSight


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...oui c'est comme l'effet Tic Tac menthol....au début tu suçotte, c'est ...et puis après tu sens un grand courant d'air...:hosto:



Et quel courant d'air !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Comment que tu t'es amusé avec la cam ce soir là




 Rezba est une fille ?????   


(ben quoi c'est pas la nana qui prend la photo là ?   )


----------



## superfoguette (9 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est un modo qui poste ça !!!



Peut-être plus pour longtemps après ça...


----------



## joanes (9 Novembre 2004)

Enfin un modo pas coincé des burnes       :love:

Ni de la moustache...

signé : le barbu d'à côté


----------



## semac (9 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> En noir et blanc, on ne voit pas trop la différence



houuula moi je ne ferai pas la même chose, car avec la tonsure de ma femme je ressemblerai plus à Hitler que SM, alors pas question de m'y essayer


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> houuula moi je ne ferai pas la même chose, car avec la tonsure de ma femme je ressemblerai plus à Hitler que SM, alors pas question de m'y essayer



Tout ça pour faire le malin devant les autres et dire que ta femme s'épile/se rase (petite joueuse  )   

Je pensais que ce genre de remarque arriverait plus vite ! Raaaa ch'uis déçue là !  :rateau:


----------



## semac (9 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Tout ça pour faire le malin devant les autres et dire que ta femme s'épile/se rase (petite joueuse  )
> 
> Je pensais que ce genre de remarque arriverait plus vite ! Raaaa ch'uis déçue là !  :rateau:


mouuuarff désolé, j'étais pas là avant


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Tout ça pour faire le malin devant les autres et dire que ta femme s'épile/se rase (petite joueuse  )



Ou bien a eu une poussée de testostérone sudiste et non nordiste. La question se posera alors...Existe-t-il des moumoutes ? Ceci amenant le débat sur un autre terrain jusqu'ici laissé en friche  

:mouais:


----------



## La mouette (9 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ou bien a eu une poussée de testostérone sudiste et non nordiste. La question se posera alors...Existe-t-il des moumoutes ? Ceci amenant le débat sur un autre terrain jusqu'ici laissé en friche
> 
> :mouais:



Le débat vire de bord...les travelos de la SuperMoumoutteton...je suis scotché devant mon écran on veut la suite...vite oui ...la suite...
Tu vois SM, quelques poils autres que ta moustache Zapata et tu sombres dans l'oubli le plus noir...quelle tristesse


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ou bien a eu une poussée de testostérone sudiste et non nordiste. La question se posera alors...Existe-t-il des moumoutes ? Ceci amenant le débat sur un autre terrain jusqu'ici laissé en friche
> 
> :mouais:




Et avec le décodeur ça donne quoi ?   

(rhaaa ces films criptés !  :mouais:    :rateau:   )


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et avec le décodeur ça donne quoi ?
> 
> (rhaaa ces films criptés !  :mouais:    :rateau:   )









sur ebay il en a pleins 

et a des prix decisement tres interessant !!!!


----------



## rezba (9 Novembre 2004)

superfoguette a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être plus pour longtemps après ça...



Pour signaler un post hors charte, c'est le petit triangle 






 , en dessous du posteur....

Pour ouvrir un débat sur le contenu de la charte, c'est dans le forum "Vous êtes ici =>X". Je vous y attends !


----------



## rezba (9 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ou bien a eu une poussée de testostérone sudiste et non nordiste. La question se posera alors...Existe-t-il des moumoutes ? Ceci amenant le débat sur un autre terrain jusqu'ici laissé en friche
> 
> :mouais:



Les sudistes n'ont pas de poussées de testostérone. Ils ONT de la testostérone... 
Quant aux moumoutes, je n'en ai jamais vu de ce modèle.


----------



## joanes (9 Novembre 2004)

Attention, Attention !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et avec le décodeur ça donne quoi ?
> 
> (rhaaa ces films criptés !  :mouais:    :rateau:   )



Pareil que sans, c'est-à-dire pas grand chose et j'en suis affligée  
Bon alors ça existe en synthètique aussi ? Parce que c'est important, vu qu'on en arrive aux détails croustillants de la chose dixit La mouette et Joanes qui envisage déjà le plateau de fruits de mer, en nous préparant ce qui ressemble de fort loin à un crustacé précuit à la vapeur :sick: :mouais: 





			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Les sudistes n'ont pas de poussées de testostérone. Ils ONT de la testostérone...
> Quant aux moumoutes, je n'en ai jamais vu de ce modèle.



Il est des formes pleines et rondes qui pour être admirées ne nécessitent aucun voile qui termiraient leur éclat miroitant 



PS: tu notes parce que je ne suis pas sûre de pouvoir attraper à nouveau dans mes filets une envolée lyrique comme celle-ci concernant cela avant longtemps


----------



## mado (9 Novembre 2004)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Attention, Attention !!!



Jolie bestiole  :mouais:


----------



## rezba (9 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Jolie bestiole  :mouais:



Monsieur est un spécialiste ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Jolie bestiole  :mouais:



Un morpion ?     :hein: 

 je donne ma langue au chat ! 

 Quoiiiiiii? kerske j'ai dit encore ?


----------



## joanes (9 Novembre 2004)

Le genre de bestiole que tu peux attraper, par exemple si tu es banni et qu'on t'enferme....dans une cave...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Jolie bestiole  :mouais:



j'allais dire de meme


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Le genre de bestiole que tu peux attraper, par exemple si tu es banni et qu'on t'enferme....dans une cave...



Je me tape déjà l'enfer alors tu sais ...


----------



## rezba (9 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Un morpion ?     :hein:
> 
> je donne ma langue au chat !
> 
> Quoiiiiiii? kerske j'ai dit encore ?



Lo, tu veux pas essayer de donner des bases à ta femme. Minimales, quoi ! :rateau:


----------



## joanes (9 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Monsieur est un spécialiste ?



Bah c'est sur y'en a qui risque pas d'en attraper...


----------



## joanes (9 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Je me tape déjà l'enfer alors tu sais ...



Un bon coup de rasoir. Un peu de marie-rose et hop, il n'y paraît plus


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Lo, tu veux pas essayer de donner des bases à ta femme. Minimales, quoi ! :rateau:



 tu appelles cela des bases minimales toi ? :mouais: C'est vrai que vu que si leur bonheur existe il ne t'habite pas, homme sweet homme hypertestostéronémié :mouais:


----------



## joanes (9 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> tu appelles cela des bases minimales toi ? :mouais: C'est vrai que vu que si leur bonheur existe il ne t'habite pas, homme sweet homme hypertestostéronémié :mouais:



Non, satan l'habite.  

Humpf :rose:


----------



## mado (9 Novembre 2004)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Un bon coup de rasoir. Un peu de marie-rose et hop, il n'y paraît plus





Un Vrai spécialiste ! 


Euh, c'est pas pour juste les poux la marie rose ?


----------



## joanes (9 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Un Vrai spécialiste !
> 
> 
> Euh, c'est pas pour juste les poux la marie rose ?



Donne des cours tous les jours fériés entre 17h et 19h  
Se déplace à domicile avec équipement 


la marie-rose ça marche avec tout et sinon on peut y mettre le feu


----------



## rezba (9 Novembre 2004)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Donne des cours tous les jours fériés entre 17h et 19h
> Se déplace à domicile avec équipement




Juste avant "au bain les nains" !


----------



## mado (9 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Juste avant "au bain les nains" !



Ça tombe bien, j'ai les mêmes contraintes !


----------



## joanes (9 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Juste avant "au bain les nains" !



réponse : oui  







			
				madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ça tombe bien, j'ai les mêmes contraintes !




même réponse


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ça tombe bien, j'ai les mêmes contraintes !




pareil


----------



## mado (9 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pareil




Bon, ben si ça arrange tout le monde..


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2004)

Est-ce bien le lieu pour parler de nain, je vous le demande  :mouais: IL est certain que par association d'idée, l'instant est grave, il faut prémunir du pire car même si le synthètique est atteint, le père Noël est en danger :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben si ça arrange tout le monde..



 séance d'épilation collective ???   

Ou alors j'ai pas tout compris  :rose:  :rateau: (ben ouais Lo a du boutLo)


----------



## rezba (9 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce bien le lieu pour parler de nain, je vous le demande  :mouais: IL est certain que par association d'idée, l'instant est grave, il faut prémunir du pire car même si le synthètique est atteint, le père Noël est en danger :rateau:



En tout cas, les nains nous font 
parler...


----------



## La mouette (10 Novembre 2004)

En tout cas voilà un joli recyclage de topic. A notre époque où le gaspillage est roi, ici on recycle du topic de soutien, moi je dit bravo


----------

